# Today I got new Cichlids. And the female is chasing the male



## EmmalineRose (Jan 13, 2014)

I decided on Cichlids and one of the ladies showed me some with red bellies and said that those were carrying eggs.
So I got one female and a male and was told not to get anymore until I know if the female would lay the eggs or not.

I have had them home for a few hours and put them in planted ten gallon tank less than an hour ago.

The female has been chasing the male and now he is just staying near the top. Is this normal and will he be okay?

I am unsure what kind they are, But they look either Buttikoferi Cichlid or Frontosa Cichlid.

And he is small than she is, about half her size.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...

Call the store and ask what they sold you, or post a photo of your fish here.

A 10 gallon is unsuitable for the vast majority of cichlids. What other fish(if any) are in the tank? How long has the tank been up and running?


----------



## EmmalineRose (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah... I have people very angry at me now on another site about them being in a ten gallon.... :?

It has been up for a few weeks now, just running with nothing in it. Then two week ago I added plants and some ghost shrimp. And there are no other fish. I only wanted two for now and planned to add more later on as I had the money.

The lady at the pet store asked what size tank I had, then went on saying I could get guppies. I said no because everyone has guppies. Then she said two of these would be good. I'm really unsure about what kind they are. But here is a picture.

http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr23 ... 192a91.jpg


----------



## Jez89 (Jan 5, 2014)

They look like convict cichlids to me. Pretty aggressive little fish.
Usually its the female who has the orange on her, like the one in the picture, and i dont believe the males have any orange colour (might be wrong, been years since i had convicts and cant remember exactly).
Does the fish that is being chased have any orange on it?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I agree with Jez. That is a convict cichlid. A 10 gallon is far to small far a pair.

The other issue you have is that your tank is not cycled. Keeping fish in an uncycled tank and throughout the process can kill them or cause permanent damage if they survive.

No one is going to yell at you here. You obviously got poor advice from the LFS.

First things first... Can you return your fish?


----------



## EmmalineRose (Jan 13, 2014)

I was told they won't bother my shrimp. The female is right now eating one of my little shrimp.

No... the other doesn't.

I might end up taking them back if I can't get this settled. I got the wrong information on them. Right now there is a tank divider between them so the female cannot hurt the male. I am planning to take it down sometimes tomorrow in hopes that she will be nicer to them.

Yes, I think i can return them. It says I can within 14 days. I am just upset from the wrong information I got. I was very excited to get a new type of fish. I have never had those before and since my last tropical tank I feel like I have learned a lot about fish and I enjoy learning more.

The thing is... I don't know if my dad will like the idea. I may not be able go back until next week anyway, so I will have to do something with these fish until then. And with the hate I am getting from another site I am afraid about what will happen.

I do love these fish, and plan on studying up on them and getting a smaller breed when I have the money and tank just for them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Here's some info on cycling your tank- http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?nomobile=1&f=4&t=239823

I strongly recommend returning the fish. Do some research while you cycle the tank properly, and then stock your tank accordingly. Your options are very limited with cichlids and a 10 gallon, though.

Don't stress about what others are saying from the comfort of their laptops somewhere. Just do what's best for the fish. Oh, and don't take any advice from that LFS anymore....


----------



## EmmalineRose (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah... just talked to my dad about it (i have no car so I have to use his) And he said give it a week and that he doesn't want to have to return them. Because they should be better here then at the pet store in an over stocked fish tank.

The male is just hiding out in the pants on his side of the tank. I have no idea that if he dies if they will take him back or not. To do that I have to bring a water sample and if it tests normal then they will take him back. If not I don't get my money back. And I have never tested my tanks before... I am still new to this fish world and don't have the money to buy testing stuff at the moment.

I will read over that link and turns out I still have a lot to learn. :/


----------



## EmmalineRose (Jan 13, 2014)

I was also told that the female is carrying eggs... Is that true?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You're in a tough spot. You need a test kit. Very important. If you keep them for any length of time, you need to be doing water changes everyday. 50% would be good. Feed very little.

Convicts(Cryptoheros nigrofasciatus) are prolific breeders. Depending on her size, she is most likely ready to spawn. I would not attempt a pair of cons in anything less than a 40 breeder.


----------



## EmmalineRose (Jan 13, 2014)

I will get a test kit when I have money. Either getting it back from these guys or somehow.

I am sad to even think about taking these guys back. I even spent like five dollars on food for them. That I can't give back. And they are BEAUTIFUL fish! I really should have looked them up at least before getting them. But the sites I did look up never said you had to put them in a big tank. Or at least not that I saw. One even said putting a lot together was good because then they wouldn't fight.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You were probably researching a different fish.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I think he got these from petsmart....


----------

